# Anything of value



## Pantmaker (Dec 9, 2018)

A buddy of Mine is bidding on this locker.  Anything of value there? I told him I'd run it by the Cabe BMX thread Ha!.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 10, 2018)

Appears to be a second gen mongoose and what may be a redline.cant see enough to tell you more


----------



## mongeese (Dec 10, 2018)

Goose frame and Redline I think-  possibke Redline has a pro neck or ruf neck. If those early 80s frames are there assume more parts etc. 
Whats seen is about 4 to 6 hundo


----------



## dave429 (Dec 14, 2018)

Looptail looks like a mongoose, Might be a tuf neck stem. early 80's maybe 83 or 84


----------

